# Masking in Italian Configuration



## sobenson (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a rider that is asking for, "5 pairs of black velour legs in Italian configuration". What is Italian configuration?


----------



## avkid (Oct 27, 2007)

Red, White and Green with pleats in between each?

Call Rose Brand or your local drape shop and ask.

Rose Brand East
Secaucus, NJ
Toll Free: 1-800-223-1624


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 27, 2007)

Downstage set of legs is widest, upstage set is narrowest, ones in between follow the diagonal line from downstage to upstage on each side of centerline. Sometimes, but not always, the overhead borders do the same thing: downstage is highest, upstage is lowest.

The term comes from the Italian Renaissance to enhance the painter's "forced perspective." Pretty much ruins lighting positions, sightlines, and exposes more black velour leg than is necessary. I'm guessing this is a small company used to playing larger stages, and this is their attempt to make the stage seem more intimate.

If you thinks it's gonna hurt you, just move each set of legs onstage 1' L&R of C.L. than the next set downstage and you will have fulfilled the rider. No matter what, be prepared to rehang the legs upon the company's arrival.


----------



## sobenson (Oct 29, 2007)

So is there a mathematical expression for an Italian config, like if the second drape is X feet back the opening shrinks Y feet, or is it all preference of the performer?


----------



## Footer (Oct 29, 2007)

Not really, Basically, move each leg in besides the 1st 2' beyond the one before it. So... 1st legs is 40', next is 36', next is 32', next is 28'. Bordors the same, 28',26',24',22'....


----------

